
Show HN: FFdynamic – Extend FFmpeg with A/V process composition, runtime control - llanopoplar
https://github.com/Xingtao/FFdynamic
======
llanopoplar
The code shipped with an application 'Interactive Live' which builds on
FFdynamic. It shows how concise code could be, when we can make audio/video
process in a compositional way, to do dynamically add input streams, add new
output streams(with different resolution and codec settings), layout update,
etc..

------
gitgud
Nice! I love ffmpeg, but this looks like it could be used to bring the smooth
real-time video editing that's common on the Mac to Linux systems!

------
mappu
Comparison to Avisynth / Vapoursynth ?

~~~
llanopoplar
Not for editing. A library can do dynamic change during transcoding or live
broadcast, add new inputs/output, change output settings. It is more like a
Video Conference backend, but keep FFmpeg's libav* capacity.

~~~
llanopoplar
Besides, 1. it provides a way can compose different audio/video component. For
instance, video decode -> post-video decode filter -> video mix -> pre-encode
fileter -> video encoder -> muxer. 2. can easily write new plugins, for
example a dehaze plugin, which in turn can compose with other existing
components (dehaze example shipped with project)

